# Hack squat alternative



## Mr_S (Dec 22, 2011)

hey guys, my new gym dosent have a hack squat machine, and iv been looking up doing alternatives to it.

Aparently if you do a deadlift movement with the bar behind your back its the exact same movement and effect. iv done abit of reading on it and can see how it would be pretty similar, i was just wondering has anyone tried it and if so any good or bad experiences


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Front squat maybe??


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Clean and press it behind your head just.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

what you describe is a hack lift, it is similar to hack machine http://www.iawa.org.uk/ has all the old school lifts and the http://www.usawa.com/ has some videos of the old lifts


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

What you have described is a proper hack squat, they did these before the machines came in.

Fronties, Trap bar deadlifts and hack squats are all rather awesome.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I rate hacks with a barbell hugely... have replaced front squats as my secondary squat exercise... they bring up the quads very well, absolutely love em.


----------



## Mr_S (Dec 22, 2011)

cheers guys, im gona give it a go for the first time tonight. i used to do hack squats on a machine every leg sesh n was abit devod when the new gym didnt have one. had no idea this was actualy the old school way of doin it haha


----------

